# What else do I need for whole house?



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Currently have HR24 in Den, HR24 in BedRoom. R15s in kids room and play room.
I don't necessarily want the whole house to go to the R15s, just den and BRoom. I have a SWM8 that I installed and both HR24s are working fine on one line. I do have the one in the den on my network (wireless).

Other than activation, what else do I need? Does D need to come out and install anything else?

One R15 is running off the SWM8, and the other is on its own dish.

Thanks,
Errol


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if you take the den HR24 off wireless, you should be able to just call and get Whole House activated because the HR24's have built-in DECA. You might have to ask for the "unsupported" Whole House because no tech is involved. You could add a Internet Connection Kit (now called Cinema Connection Kit) yourself if you bought it off eBay.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm going to assume the R15 is connected using the two legacy ports on the SWiM-8. If so, what *doctrsnoop* recommends should work just fine. The Internet Connection Kit (Cinema Connection Kit) would allow you to get VOD by connecting the HR24's to your home network.

To hook up the ICK, you can take advantage of the wireless adapter you already have. Use a second coax that is run to near one of the HR24's or split one that is there and connect that to the ICK. You would then connect the ICK to the wireless adapter.

No need to worry about the R15's as they are not MRV compatible.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Merg and doctrsnoop,

your assumptions are correct, the R15 is using the legacy ports and I don't care about it being on the whole house system.

I also don't care right now, maybe later, about the cinema stuff. We haven't watched a paid for movie on DTV in over two years. Have enough trouble keeping up with the shows we do watch.

The main thing I want it for, is so I can record shows on both the HR24s and watch them in the other rooms. There are times when I need to record 3 shows at the same time, but would prefer to watch them in the den. From what I understand, I can record on both 24s (up to 4 shows at a time) and watch them in either room. That is what I am after.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> Merg and doctrsnoop,
> 
> your assumptions are correct, the R15 is using the legacy ports and I don't care about it being on the whole house system.
> 
> ...


That will take care of things for you. As for the Cinema Connection Kit, that will not just get you access to paid DirecTV on Demand listings, but also free VOD as well. Many channels have a corresponding VOD channel that you have access to.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Merg,

Just talked to DTV, and they said both HR24s will have to be changed out and both R15s (even though I told them I didn't want them on the whole house). And that a "brain" (His term) would have to be installed behind each unit. Total cost "since I am such a good customer" will be 160.00.
Don't know where to go from here.

Errol


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

Call back and talk to another CSR - sounds like you got a grade A moron. Why the hell would you need to swap HR24s out? They are the latest technology! If you do end up swapping them you could always send them to me!! :lol:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks Merg,
> 
> Just talked to DTV, and they said both HR24s will have to be changed out and both R15s (even though I told them I didn't want them on the whole house). And that a "brain" (His term) would have to be installed behind each unit. Total cost "since I am such a good customer" will be 160.00.
> Don't know where to go from here.
> ...


If what the CSR means by the "HR24's need to be changed out," for the installation of a DECA dongle that he called "a brain" (go figure) then he is wrong as the HR24s have the DECA adapters already built in and are not even designed to power an external dongle.

What I'm not sure of though is if by policy the install tech. will want to remove your current SWM-8 and legacy LNB with four lines for a SiWMLNB on one line to a SWM splitter. And yes the R15s will have to go unless you they are so old DirecTV does not want them back like I had with an old R15-500 I purchased back in '05.

And unfortunately with the recent price increase for WHDVR installs to $199.00, $160.00 is actually a bargain. But this is not to say you cannot talk to retention or some other at DirecTV to try and haggle for a lower price.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

You need to call back and get another CSR. If you get one that knows what they're doing you can get it activated for 0.00 dollars. Just tell them you're aware the R15 won't be on WHDVR and don't forget to get the one off of the wireless network.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks Merg,
> 
> Just talked to DTV, and they said both HR24s will have to be changed out and both R15s (even though I told them I didn't want them on the whole house). And that a "brain" (His term) would have to be installed behind each unit. Total cost "since I am such a good customer" will be 160.00.
> Don't know where to go from here.
> ...


What the CSR said was not correct, but it really doesn't matter since they're not the installer. The CSR is good for setting an installation date and negotiating price (to the extent a front-line CSR can); any technical advice should be taken with a grain of salt...

As an FYI you already have everything you need for whole home except the ICK (if in fact you want it.) Why not just buy one on E-bay for cheap, and have D* activate MRV? The D* system really isn't setup to do what you're asking, and the installer might be confused by your hybrid setup (SWM & legacy receivers.) Since you installed the SWM8 yourself I'd say this is another easy DIY job...


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

The problem is that DTV will not activate Whole house without the installer coming out.

Errol


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

rayxxxle said:


> The problem is that DTV will not activate Whole house without the installer coming out.
> 
> Errol


See this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590&highlight=unsupported+mrv

The $160 price tag is not worth what you need for whole home DVR. Go buy one of these (if you want internet functionality; DOD, Tv apps, etc):

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIRECTV-BROADBAND-DECA-/170562639327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b65355df

P.S. You'll likely need a band stop filter for your SWM8 (if it doesn't have a green label.) You can find one cheap on E-bay as well...


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"rayxxxle" said:


> The problem is that DTV will not activate Whole house without the installer coming out.
> 
> Errol


But they will. A lot of csrs aren't aware of it but they will. I had to call a few times until I got someone with a clue. Say you want the unsupported whole home. Tell them you know it can be done. I think I had to ask them to transfer me to the network support line or something like that. A whole lot of people here have done it


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

doctrsnoop said:


> But they will. A lot of csrs aren't aware of it but they will. I had to call a few times until I got someone with a clue. Say you want the unsupported whole home. Tell them you know it can be done. I think I had to ask them to transfer me to the network support line or something like that. A whole lot of people here have done it


It's not even worth the hassle of going through a CSR if you want to activate it. Just follow Doug's first post (in the below thread) for contacting D* on their website; much, much, easier...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590&highlight=unsupported+mrv


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Just get MRV activated in the unsupported mode. If you want access to VOD, then purchase a DECA and PI off of ebay and use your wireless adapter with the DECA. The DECA will need to be connected to a coax in some manner (direct line from a splitter near the SWiM-8 or a 2-way splitter added near one of the HR24's.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok gentlemen, be easy on me.

DTV did authorize the whole house after I sent the email as suggested. However, my memory, not being what it used to be, forgot that the den DVR is a HR23, not a HR24.

Whole house is working on the BR HR24, but naturally not on the HR23.

Can someone please tell me if it is possible for me to order whatever I need to get the 23 working on whole house, and if so where? Also, possibly how I hook it up. I found the DCEA on Solid Signal for 39.95, Power supply 19.95. With this, do I need networking hooked up to the system?

I really appreciate all your help.

Thanks,
and sorry for the missinformation.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You can order the Whole Home Upgrade package from DirecTV for $199 (or cheaper depending on your account history) or you can order a DECA adapter off of ebay for about $25 or so. You'll also need a small coax patch cable and small ethernet patch cable to complete the install.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Merg,

I have patch cables so I need the DCEA and power inserter. Will look at ebay right now.

Thanks again,
Errol


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> Thanks Merg,
> 
> I have patch cables so I need the DCEA and power inserter. Will look at ebay right now.
> 
> ...


You don't need a power inserter to simply network the HR23, the HR23 itself supplies the power needed. The price I've paid for DECA's on ebay have been between 20 and 25 dollars without PI. The PI is for the DECA that bridges the SWM and the Router to connect the WH to the internet.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

doctrsnoop,

Thanks for the response. By networking, I assume you mean connecting to my broadband, or do you mean to network the HR23 into the Wholehouse. Can you tell me exactly what I need to get the HR23 working on the Whole House. I don't care if I have internet hooked up or not, and since the 24's do not require it, I am trying to figure out in my small brain, why the 23 would need the internet to get to whole house. All I want to get is the 23 hooked up on the Whole House. Don't care about internet, cinema etc.
Help is appreciated.
Errol


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The DECA adapter combines the ethernet signal coming out of the HR23 with the coax line so that ethernet and satellite can share the coax line. The HR24 has the DECA built-in so you don't need an external adapter.

All you need is a DECA hooked up to the back of the HR23. From the DECA to the HR23 will be a coax to Sat Input 1 and the ethernet cable to the ethernet jack. Reset Network Settings and you will be good to go.

Without the Broadband DECA, neither receiver will have access to the Internet, only each other.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

If I go ahead and buy a broadband DCEA, then whenever I am ready I can then have internet and on demand available.
Looking at this one on ebay. Can you tell me if this is what I need. Also, what is a "green label SWM?
Again thanks for putting up with an old man.
Errol

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Direc...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f65ccfd4


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"rayxxxle" said:


> If I go ahead and buy a broadband DCEA, then whenever I am ready I can then have internet and on demand available.
> Looking at this one on ebay. Can you tell me if this is what I need. Also, what is a "green label SWM?
> Again thanks for putting up with an old man.
> Errol
> ...


You do not need the pi included with this auction. All you need is the DECA itself. Most of the DECA only auctions are 20 dollars total with shipping. Then, as The Merg says, the HR's will be networked to each other through the SWM and coax and your WHDVR will work fine, completely independent of your regular ethernet network, and the internet it would provide.

Then later, should you be interested you would buy a DECA with PI (Broadband DECA, Internet Connection Kit, or Cinema Connection Kit) to connect between a splitter and your regular ethernet to get the Internet and VOD.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Like doctrsnoop states, you don't need that for MRV. If you get just a DECA that will get you going with MRV. If you also buy this one, you would then be able to later get your receivers connected onto the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Doctrsnoop and Merg,

Ordered the DECA without power supply late last night, and got confirmation that it was shipped this morning. I will probably ask more dumb questions if and when I get ready to hook up the internet on this system.

Again, Thanks so much

Errol


----------

